# Professional wood carvings with intricate patterns



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Professional carpenters are carving out wood with intricate patterns with ease. Patterns are drawn on the wood, the carpenters will rely on the drawing and make carvings


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you again Yamato for sharing your company's skills with us !!
I find this video more "informative" than the others with the camera
directed over the craftsman's shoulder so we can see the tools in use
and how the person holds the chisels for carving. I find that most interesting.

what I have noticed is that all your mallets (hammers) are sort of flat pieces
of wood and not the standard round style that are turned on a lathe.
I will be making myself a couple this week of your style and see how they compare
with our standard round mallets. I have some teak and iron wood that will work nicely.
I can only assume they are of different size and weight, just like any mallet.

























.


----------

